# New to Forum



## Lizzielanka (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. 
My Daughter has had type 1 for 12 years.  she is now 19 years old. Her blood sugars recently have gone haywire and I don't know why.  Her diet or physical activity has not changed, nor has her insulin regime.  bloods are very high during the day (20 or above) and then hypo at night.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello and welcome. I would suggest a call to the DSN in the morning. There are often problems in the early teens (sometimes earlier/sometimes later) when the hormones are all over the place and we suffered acne, etc. At 19 it would be very unusual for this to be the cause though but diabetes has been known to delay things. Good luck.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 25, 2010)

hi lizzie

Welcome to the forum, my son is 8 and dx last august. I am unable to give you any advice but i agree with falcon to ring your DSN in the morning to see what she suggests. I'm sure someone can come along to help. Good Luck.


----------



## pookey (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Lizzie

I'm new here too and have an 18 year old daughter with recent diabetic problems. its hard when you have managed the disease for years and come up against a problem we've not encountered before. sounds like a similar problem i came with....what insulin is she on? Does she need more long lasting insulin during day and less at night - mine is on levemir. ive found contraceptive implant can have an impact.....probably need to go back to the beginning and test very regularly


----------

